# Canada the dream or is it



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

Its been a while since I have been here and would like to tell people I e found since living here

There are jobs galore in Canada depending on where you settle and what you want to do, you must expect to prove yourself and start lower than your grade unless it is agreed beforehand, it takes about 12 months to get to where you were in before settling. You will find the interview process a lot more relaxed than the UK and its not the qualifications its you they are checking out so sell yourself and they might buy. 
You can a fast lifestyle or a slow chilled out life 

Cost of living is comparable or more expensive than UK.

Housing is cheaper but expensive to run, depending on what fuel is used to heat your accommodation so balance this up when looking at properties.what you shouldn't forget is that Realtor in principal work for their clients, in truth they both work for the seller. We found that out by being to open when it came to discussing prices and offers in front of our agent. (I asked him if agents are trained in being physic and when I explained it was strange that the other agent knew our offers and what we would expect to pay for the houses before we made them)
he looked very sheepish as he apologized for his transgressions. 
The more you pay the more commission they get. If you should buy where the new British have settled be careful the prices have not been driven up by British landed real estate agents to make money off you. Once you have a budget for housing stay within your parameters it is so easy to blow that budget. 

We bought a 200 yr old house in a small community knowing it would need some work we had the inspection done and there were no problems we planned a major renovation over a period of 2 years. We got insurance at a cost of 1600cad, this could be reduced once we had a no claims letter from the UK to 900cad.

A month later we got a visit from the insurance companies surveyor who said that the oil tank, roof and chimney had to be rebuilt/replaced immediately and gave us 60 days to complete the work or the insurance would be made void, but due to weather conditions the contractors couldn't work and asked for an extension of time this was refused and the insurance made void. 

Petrol is cheaper but if you live in a smaller town away from the cities you will use more to get around for shopping taking the kids to clubs sports etc, so take this into account when looking at the areas where you want to settle ,public transport out of the city zones is limited or non existent.Which of course adds too the cost of running a car, Insurance is comparable if not cheaper tan the UK make sure you take the no claims letter from the UK with you a lot of companies honour the no claims built in the UK. when buying a used car check to see what manufactures warranty is left and if possible purchase extra this could save you a lot of grief. 

Food again is comparable but a lot of dairy, chicken and other meat items can be expensive our shopping bill for a a family of 4 can be 900cad per month but if you are willing to scour the shops and use petrol to hunt round it can be cheaper.
Eating out is hit and miss, some of it is cheap and others which you think would be cheaper is more expensive, you must not forget is the tax element when buying unlike most European countries tax is not added to advertise prices so add on the tax when looking at expensive items before you buy also if you purchase certain electrical items there is an added surcharge for disposal at the end of life.
There are shops that offer you British foods at prices that blow your mind and your wallet.

the Canadians are a friendly bunch mostly and are quite welcoming, once they get to know you, but you may find that you have to put your hand out first, they don't suffer fools gladly.and will tell you if you are B*********g. They accept you for who you are and not for what you wear or what you drive and are very community minded.

The most important thing we learned is simple,

You can buy the dream or you can buy your dream, people may say they are the same but if you read and think about it there are vast differences between the statements.
Once you have settled you are spending the Canadian dollar not the converted pound.

All in all we have enjoyed our new experience there have been ups and downs lows and highs but overall the advantages out weigh the disadvantages.

No doubt some one will say I have got it all wrong ,but that is what the forum is all about I can only pass on our experiences 
For anyone coming over I wish you luck and hope my ramblings help:confused2:


----------



## tomloc85 (Mar 12, 2012)

A great thread for some1 like me just starting to look into the whole idea of moving to Canada. Thanks


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

patient man said:


> Its been a while since I have been here and would like to tell people I e found since living here
> 
> There are jobs galore in Canada depending on where you settle and what you want to do, you must expect to prove yourself and start lower than your grade unless it is agreed beforehand, it takes about 12 months to get to where you were in before settling. You will find the interview process a lot more relaxed than the UK and its not the qualifications its you they are checking out so sell yourself and they might buy.
> You can a fast lifestyle or a slow chilled out life
> ...




I'm so glad you've wrote all this down and what you've gone through so far. I for one will be travelling into Canada hopefully this year or next on a IEC working visa, and i intend of settling down in Toronto. Are you sure there's plenty of jobs going at the moment? I'm not sure whether to believe that as I'm pretty sure jobs are hard to come....anywhere you go.

Any way you've given me great pride and belief that nothing is impossible and I can now look forward to making my way to Canada.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

At this moment, I think Toronto is very different from "jobs galore".
( I don't know about minimum wage jobs. but they won't pay the bills.)


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

EVHB said:


> At this moment, I think Toronto is very different from "jobs galore".
> ( I don't know about minimum wage jobs. but they won't pay the bills.)


What kind of jobs are available or shall I say easiest to secure?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

ChungyUK said:


> What kind of jobs are available or shall I say easiest to secure?


What are your qualifications?


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

sorry jobs galore depends on the Province you settle I am in NS. and there are jobs here I am in change management or logistics management, but found that I had to change in Canada, I am a health and safety manager for a construction company, NS has a job boom due to getting a large ship building contract ALSO THERE COULD BE A CONSTRUCTION BOOM FOR THE EXPECTED INFLUX OF WORKERS


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

EVHB said:


> What are your qualifications?


Combined degree in Computing with Business
Microsoft Certified Desktop Support Technician
CompTIA A+


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

ChungyUK said:


> Combined degree in Computing with Business
> Microsoft Certified Desktop Support Technician
> CompTIA A+


Maybe take a look at indeed or workopolis to get an idea. I don't know where these qualifications are in (high) demand.


----------



## tomloc85 (Mar 12, 2012)

Is there a demand for electricians do u know??


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

This is a good way to get an impression:
Job Bank - Where do you live?
pick your province, and than the region you prefer, and fill in the job you are looking for.
I think electricians in general are in demand, but you need to get your Canadian certification?


----------



## Nm90210 (Apr 4, 2011)

Please advise me!!! Hubby & I wish to relocate to Alberta, BC or Satskatchewan(excuse spelling I can't even pronounce it!!). I am refusing to leave Ireland unless hubby has a job offer in place first-he is an electrician with 11 years experience & we don't where to start as regards securing a job first... He is emailing companies his resume but so far no replies... Please help!!!


----------



## bluechip (Mar 21, 2011)

Well, I'm a complete outsider to Canada, but maybe jobs galore should be jobs a bit galore in certain places?

Canada has cut down its immigration quotas recently, has it not?


----------



## byline (Dec 5, 2011)

Good article on this topic: New Canadian immigrants are bearing the brunt of the recession - thestar.com



> Even though the Canadian immigration quota has been cut by 25,000 people this year to 225,000, it will still “take some work” by new skilled immigrants to land a job, Calla says. “It doesn’t mean that people will get a job as per their qualifications, but hopefully in their field.”


----------



## OTRA (Jan 22, 2012)

I read these threads with interest as it's always eye-opening to see the "outsider's" perspective on "my" country. Due to it's sheer size, it's hard to apply man sentiments that are true from one end of the place to the other. We have a reputation for being nice and friendly and (apparently) hard-drinking (though that might be only in vacation mode so in someone else's country). I'd like to think we're friendly and accomodating but living amongst the trees you can't always see the forest.

Cost of living is highly dependent on where you live, how far north (far north can exceed $10 for a gallon of milk but you're not likely looking to live that far above the arctic circle...are you?), which province (provincial taxes or not) and how much money happens to be in that region. The relative wealth of an area will affect prices in that the more income there is in a given population, the more people are willing to pay. You can't compare housing prices from province to province much less city to city. I moved 4 minutes from my last place and saved $50k over comparable properties. 

It's quite interesting to see COL comparisons with the UK though as that's one of the possibilities with our company. I always believed them to be considerably more expensive than here, where a beer here might be $5 CAD and the same in the UK is 5 pounds.


----------



## dealdish (Mar 9, 2012)

patient man said:


> Its been a while since I have been here and would like to tell people I e found since living here
> 
> There are jobs galore in Canada depending on where you settle and what you want to do, you must expect to prove yourself and start lower than your grade unless it is agreed beforehand, it takes about 12 months to get to where you were in before settling. You will find the interview process a lot more relaxed than the UK and its not the qualifications its you they are checking out so sell yourself and they might buy.
> You can a fast lifestyle or a slow chilled out life
> ...




have u any idea what monthly rent on 3 bed house in country near alberta or saskatewan would cost,i searched web and results were anything from 600 to 1500.


----------



## GRINGOMAC (Jul 3, 2011)

You may have to do some upgrading as Canadian systems generally run on 110, many of the connectors are unusual and some house wiring especially the older ones are very different than what you are used to!


----------



## OTRA (Jan 22, 2012)

dealdish said:


> have u any idea what monthly rent on 3 bed house in country near alberta or saskatewan would cost,i searched web and results were anything from 600 to 1500.


The combined area of Saskatchewan and Alberta is an order of magnitude larger than that of England. (482,000+ vs 50,000 square miles). The rents you are quoting are accurate within the area you've referred to. Perhaps you could be more specific on your desired locale?


----------



## dealdish (Mar 9, 2012)

OTRA said:


> The combined area of Saskatchewan and Alberta is an order of magnitude larger than that of England. (482,000+ vs 50,000 square miles). The rents you are quoting are accurate within the area you've referred to. Perhaps you could be more specific on your desired locale?


company my husband is trying to get job with is based in Estevan.and other company is in dc central if that is any help.thanks for replying


----------



## semion (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi People.
Where in Canada is in high demand for physiotherapist and HVAC technician.


----------



## jemmlove12 (Mar 20, 2012)

patient man said:


> sorry jobs galore depends on the Province you settle I am in NS. and there are jobs here I am in change management or logistics management, but found that I had to change in Canada, I am a health and safety manager for a construction company, NS has a job boom due to getting a large ship building contract ALSO THERE COULD BE A CONSTRUCTION BOOM FOR THE EXPECTED INFLUX OF WORKERS


Thank you for this! I am also Scottish and in the very early stages of looking into moving to Canada with my fiance after we get married. He is an electrician, do you by any chance no if there is a demand for electricians out there and if there will be anything he will need to do with regards to his qualifications/skills ?? Can I ask what visa you and your family got?


----------

